# Rest, Recover, Regenerate Part 1: Overtraining Syndrome



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Recovery is an essential aspect of the training process. Put simply, if we aren’t recovering from the stresses we are placing on our bodies, we can’t improve. We typically discuss various training methods and strategies to help improve sports performance, often overlooking the importance of recovery and what we are doing outside of the gym [...]

*Read More...*


----------

